# The Crown Of Kylthena has been found! Monkey Queen book 6 out now!



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking for a fantasy adventure with fun, laughs and guinea pigs? The first adventure of the Monkey Queen, _Of Introductions And Abductions_, can now be preordered on Amazon! Grab your copy now for the September 19 publication date!



_"How would you like to help me save the world?"

That was not a phrase that Beth McGill, college student and geek girl, had ever expected to hear, even on a Friday. But when Michiko, the teenage hero called the Monkey Queen, rescues Beth from an ogre, her life gets turned upside down. And when a mutual friend is kidnapped, Michiko and Beth will have to deal with faeries, hobgoblins, a ravenous troll and a sarcastic guinea pig to find him...and the dark masterminds behind the abduction.

It'll be a weekend they'll never forget...if they survive to see Monday morning._

Cover art © 2014 Willow, used by permission. http://Willow-san.deviantart.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Preorders are still open for the first Monkey Queen novel, _Of Introductions And Abductions_! September 19 is the launch date, but why wait! Order now!



And check the Monkey Queen Books blog (link below) for full preorder info and much more!

Cover art © 2014 Willow. Used by permission. See more by her at http://willow-san.deviantart.com


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

It's here! It's here! The first adventure of the Monkey Queen, _Of Introductions And Abductions_, is now available through Amazon!



For those readers in France, Amazon.fr is running a sale! Normally 2,68 Euros, it's marked down to 2,26! Get it now before the sale ends! http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00NAKJUG2?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

And you can find a full list of ordering links at the Monkey Queen blog! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com/2014/09/publication-day-complete-ordering-links.html

Cover art © 2014 Willow, used by permission. http://Willow-san.deviantart.com


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Need some fun weekend reading? The first adventure of the Monkey Queen, _Of Introductions And Abductions_, is now available through Amazon!



For those readers in France, Amazon.fr has marked the e-book down! Normally 2,68 Euros, right now it's 2,26! Get it quick before the sale ends! http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00NAKJUG2?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

And you can find a full list of ordering links, including paperback copies, at the Monkey Queen blog! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com/2014/09/publication-day-complete-ordering-links.html

Cover art © 2014 Willow, used by permission. http://Willow-san.deviantart.com


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Robert Dahlen said:


> Want less gloom and doom and more fun, adventure and guinea pigs in your fantasy? The first adventure of the Monkey Queen, _Of Introductions And Abductions_, is now available through Amazon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Need some adventure fantasy with a sense of humor in your life? Maybe you're interested in the first Monkey Queen book, Of Introductions And Abductions? Well, click this link for a surprise!

[URL=http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com/2014/10/surprise]http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com/2014/10/surprise.html[/url]

Or just head to Amazon!



_"How would you like to help me save the world?"

That was not a phrase that Beth McGill, college student and geek girl, had ever expected to hear, even on a Friday. But when Michiko, the teenage hero called the Monkey Queen, rescues Beth from an ogre, her life gets turned upside down. And when a mutual friend is kidnapped, Michiko and Beth will have to deal with faeries, hobgoblins, a ravenous troll and a sarcastic guinea pig to find him...and the dark masterminds behind the abduction.

It'll be a weekend they'll never forget...if they survive to see Monday morning._

You can find a full list of ordering links here! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com/2014/09/publication-day-complete-ordering-links.html

Cover art © 2014 Willow, used by permission. http://Willow-san.deviantart.com


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Major Announcement! Monkey Queen Book Two: The Brigadoon Boondoggle is coming November 28! Get a sneak preview and a look at Willow's gorgeous cover art at the Monkey Queen Books blog! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com/2014/11/monkey-queen-book-two-coming-november-28.htmlAnd bookmark this thread to check back for ordering info, coming soon!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Preorders are now open at Amazon for the second Monkey Queen book, the Brigadoon Boondoggle! Coming November 28! Look for this sensational cover by Willow!



Cover art © 2014 by Willow. All rights reserved. Used with permission.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats on the upcoming release of book two!  So excited to read it!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

KateDanley said:


> Congrats on the upcoming release of book two! So excited to read it!


Thanks, Kate! And good luck with _Dark of Twilight_!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Preorders are still going strong at Amazon for the second Monkey Queen book, _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_! Coming November 28!

And we'll be holding a special event to celebrate on release day, November 28! We're hosting an event on Facebook, and it'll be open to everyone! Take a break from Black Friday madness and chat with author (and guy who writes these posts) Robert Dahlen! There may even be a Christmas surprise! 11:00 AM-1:00 PM Pacific Time, 2:00 PM-4:00 PM Eastern Time, 20:00-22:00 (8:00 PM-10:00 PM) CET. Save the date and this link! https://www.facebook.com/events/307787436094267/

Don't forget that the Monkey Queen Books blog updates regularly, and comments are always welcome! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com

And take another look at Willow's wonderful cover for book two!



Cover art © 2014 by Willow. All rights reserved. Used with permission.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

It's here! It's here! Time for a big cheer! The second Monkey Queen book, _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_, is now available on Amazon!

We're holding a special event to celebrate the release later today, November 28! We're hosting an event on Facebook, and it'll be open to everyone! Take a break from Black Friday madness and chat with author (and guy who writes these posts) Robert Dahlen! There will even be a Christmas surprise! 11:00 AM-1:00 PM Pacific Time, 2:00 PM-4:00 PM Eastern Time, 20:00-22:00 (8:00 PM-10:00 PM) CET. Save the date and this link! https://www.facebook.com/events/307787436094267/

Don't forget that the Monkey Queen Books blog updates regularly, including ordering links and much more! Comments are always welcome! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com

And take another look at Willow's wonderful cover for book two!



Cover art © 2014 by Willow. All rights reserved. Used with permission.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

It's a scam that's out of this world! Can Michiko and Beth stop it...and the darker forces that look to destroy them? The second Monkey Queen book, _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_, is now available on Amazon!

And just in time for Christmas, we've unwrapped a new short story about Michiko and Beth's first Christmas as roommates! Join them for "Best Christmas Ever!" http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com/2014/11/christmas-ever-new-monkey-queen-short.html

Don't forget that the Monkey Queen Books blog updates regularly, including ordering links and much more! Comments are always welcome! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com

And here's another look at Willow's wonderful cover!



Cover art © 2014 by Willow. All rights reserved. Used with permission.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

It's a scam that's out of this world! Can Michiko and Beth stop it...and the darker forces that look to destroy them? The second Monkey Queen book, _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_, is now available on Amazon, in e-book and paperback formats, and wherever fine e-books are sold! (And don't forget to start with the first book, _Of Introductions And Abductions_!)

And just in time for Christmas, we've unwrapped a new short story about Michiko and Beth's first Christmas as roommates! Join them for "Best Christmas Ever!" http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com/2014/11/christmas-ever-new-monkey-queen-short.html

Don't forget that the Monkey Queen Books blog updates regularly, including ordering links and much more! Comments are always welcome! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com

And here's another look at Willow's wonderful cover!



Cover art © 2014 by Willow. All rights reserved. Used with permission. See more of her work at http://willow-san.deviantart.com


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking to fill up your Kindle with fun fantasy? The first Monkey Queen book, Of Introductions And Abductions, is on sale for 99 cents at Amazon (and marked down at all other Amazon sites) through Monday, January 5! Grab it now!



_"How would you like to help me save the world?"

That was not a phrase that Beth McGill, college student and geek girl, had ever expected to hear, even on a Friday. But when Michiko, the teenage hero called the Monkey Queen, rescues Beth from an ogre, her life gets turned upside down. And when a mutual friend is kidnapped, Michiko and Beth will have to deal with faeries, hobgoblins, a ravenous troll and a sarcastic guinea pig to find him...and the dark masterminds behind the abduction.

It'll be a weekend they'll never forget...if they survive to see Monday morning._

Cover art © 2014 Willow, used by permission. http://Willow-san.deviantart.com


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Fantasy readers and lovers! Get in on the ground floor of the Monkey Queen series! Click on the covers in the signature to get the first two books, _Of Introductions And Abductions_ and _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_, and get ready - the third book, _Under The Stars Of Faerie_, is coming February 24! Keep up on the latest by bookmarking this thread, or swinging by our blog - http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com

And here's a sneak peek at the cover art, by Willow! © 2015 by Willow, and used by permission. http://willow-san.deviantart.com


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Preorders are now open at Amazon for the third Monkey Queen book, _Under The Stars Of Faerie_! Order now and download February 24! And if you haven't started the Monkey Queen series, grab books one and two, _Of Introductions And Abductions_ and _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_, today!



_"You were right about her. She is a hero."_

When a love-crazed gremlin kidnaps pixie waitress Mandy, Michiko Koyama, a.k.a. the Monkey Queen, and her partner in adventure Beth McGill journey to Faerie to rescue their friend. Circumstances force them to ally with the crew of a pirate airship, led by the mysterious Captain Ash. Dangers await them in the sky, on the ground and in their hearts.

And an old enemy waits for them, his trap set and ready to be sprung...and it could mean the end of the Monkey Queen.

_Cover art © 2015 Willow, and used by permission. http://willow-san.deviantart.com_


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Robert Dahlen said:


> We're just a few days away from the release of the third Monkey Queen book, _Under The Stars Of Faerie_! Order now and download February 24!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

It's here! It's out! The third Monkey Queen book, _Under The Stars Of Faerie_, is available today at Amazon and other e-book sellers! And if you haven't started the Monkey Queen series, grab books one and two, _Of Introductions And Abductions_ (just 99 cents US through March 1!) and _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_, today!



_"You were right about her. She is a hero."_

When a love-crazed gremlin kidnaps pixie waitress Mandy, Michiko Koyama, a.k.a. the Monkey Queen, and her partner in adventure Beth McGill journey to Faerie to rescue their friend. Circumstances force them to ally with the crew of a pirate airship, led by the mysterious Captain Ash. Dangers await them in the sky, on the ground and in their hearts.

And an old enemy waits for them, his trap set and ready to be sprung...and it could mean the end of the Monkey Queen.

_Cover art © 2015 Willow, and used by permission. http://willow-san.deviantart.com_


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

We've just launched preorders for the fourth Monkey Queen book, _A Tiding Of Magpies_! Coming May 22 to Amazon and other major ebook sellers! Order now and download for holiday weekend reading! Fantasy adventure with heroines, humor and heart, topped off with this amazing cover by Willow!



_"One for sorrow, two for joy."_

When Jiao, a princess from Faerie's Far Lands, comes to the Wonderland Diner and Tavern looking for help, it's showtime for the Monkey Queen! Michiko and her best friend, Beth McGill, have to rescue the princess' boyfriend from the minions of a scheming warlord, and then race against time and fend off goblins, ogres and monsters to fulfill a prophecy.

But Michiko has been hiding something from everyone, even Beth, and no secret is forever. And when that secret is revealed...

Everything will change for Michiko and Beth.

Need to catch up? All the Monkey Queen books - _Of Introductions And Abductions_, _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_, and _Under The Stars Of Faerie_ - can be bought at e-book sellers worldwide! Click the covers in the signature to buy at Amazon.com!

And preview Chapters One and Two of _A Tiding Of Magpies_, and read short stories and much more, at the Monkey Queen Books blog! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com

_Cover art © 2015 by Willow. All rights reserved; used by permission. http://willow-san.deviantart.com Design by Keri Knutson/Alchemy Book Covers._


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Kick off your long holiday weekend with the fourth Monkey Queen book, _A Tiding Of Magpies_! Now available at Amazon and other major ebook sellers! Fantasy adventure with heroines, humor and heart, topped off with this amazing cover by Willow!



_"One for sorrow, two for joy."_

When Jiao, a princess from Faerie's Far Lands, comes to the Wonderland Diner and Tavern looking for help, it's showtime for the Monkey Queen! Michiko and her best friend, Beth McGill, have to rescue the princess' boyfriend from the minions of a scheming warlord, and then race against time and fend off goblins, ogres and monsters to fulfill a prophecy.

But Michiko has been hiding something from everyone, even Beth, and no secret is forever. And when that secret is revealed...

Everything will change for Michiko and Beth.

Need to catch up? All the Monkey Queen books - _Of Introductions And Abductions_, _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_, and _Under The Stars Of Faerie_ - can be bought at e-book sellers worldwide! Click the covers in the signature to buy at Amazon.com, all just $2.99 each!

And preview Chapters One and Two of _A Tiding Of Magpies_, and read short stories and much more, at the Monkey Queen Books blog! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com

_Cover art © 2015 by Willow. All rights reserved; used by permission. http://willow-san.deviantart.com Design by Keri Knutson/Alchemy Book Covers._


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Start off your summer with the fourth Monkey Queen book, _A Tiding Of Magpies_! Now available at Amazon and other major ebook sellers! Fantasy adventure with heroines, humor and heart, topped off with this amazing cover by Willow!



_"One for sorrow, two for joy."_

When Jiao, a princess from Faerie's Far Lands, comes to the Wonderland Diner and Tavern looking for help, it's showtime for the Monkey Queen! Michiko and her best friend, Beth McGill, have to rescue the princess' boyfriend from the minions of a scheming warlord, and then race against time and fend off goblins, ogres and monsters to fulfill a prophecy.

But Michiko has been hiding something from everyone, even Beth, and no secret is forever. And when that secret is revealed...

Everything will change for Michiko and Beth.

Need to catch up? All the Monkey Queen books - _Of Introductions And Abductions_, _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_, and _Under The Stars Of Faerie_ - can be bought at e-book sellers worldwide! Click the covers in the signature to buy at Amazon.com, all just $2.99 each!

Want to sample before you buy? The new Monkey Queen Books web site has the first two chapters for all four books available for reading, plus short stories and more! http://monkeyqueenbooks.com

_Cover art © 2015 by Willow. All rights reserved; used by permission. http://willow-san.deviantart.com Design by Keri Knutson/Alchemy Book Covers._


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

We've taken the big step and moved the Monkey Queen books into Kindle Unlimited! Members can now borrow all four of Michiko and Beth's adventures! If you haven't been reading the fantasy series reviewers call "(a) light, fun read filled with hope and optimism" and "fun, fast and adorable," now's the time to give it a try! Click the covers in the signature, or swing by the website at http://monkeyqueenbooks.com for previews, short stories and more!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Need some fun summer reading? Join Michiko, the teenage hero known as the Monkey Queen, and Beth McGill, college student/geek girl, in their first adventure, _Of Introductions And Abductions_! Now available exclusively at Amazon, this rollicking fantasy is on sale for 99 cents US through July 15! And the entire series is free to read for Kindle Unlimited members!



Read the book that reviewers are calling "fast, fun and adorable!" and "a light, fun read filled with hope and optimism!" And visit the Monkey Queen Books website for previews, short stories, announcements and much more! http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Summer's here, so let the adventure begin! Join Michiko, the teenage hero known as the Monkey Queen, and Beth McGill, college student/geek girl, in their first ebook, _Of Introductions And Abductions_! Now available exclusively at Amazon, this rollicking fantasy is on sale for 99 cents US through July 15! And the entire series is free to read for Kindle Unlimited members!



Fantasy adventure with heroines, humor and heart, topped with a gorgeous cover by acclaimed artist Willow! Visit the Monkey Queen Books website for previews, short stories, announcements and much more! http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

_"Anyone could see why the gods wanted today to be the day that Jiao and Yun got engaged," Beth said. "It's the seventh day of the seventh month, the day the author and the archer were reunited. It's Valentine's Day here. It's Tanabata. It's Qixi. And this-" She swept her arm out. "It's the Bridge of Magpies. The bridge of birds. Built on love and hope. And that's why I wanted to bring you to this place on this day."_

July 7 is coming! The seventh day of the seventh month! Tanabata! And to celebrate, we're holding a flash sale, starting now! Get the fourth Monkey Queen book, _A Tiding Of Magpies_, for just 99 cents US, 0,99€, £0.99, and marked down at all Amazon stores worldwide! Fantasy adventure with heroines, humor and heart, topped off with this amazing cover by Willow!



_"One for sorrow, two for joy."

When Jiao, a princess from Faerie's Far Lands, comes to the Wonderland Diner and Tavern looking for help, it's showtime for the teen hero called the Monkey Queen! Michiko and her best friend and partner in adventure, college student and geek girl Beth McGill, have to rescue the princess' boyfriend from the minions of a scheming warlord, and then race against time and fend off goblins, ogres and monsters to reach the Bridge of Magpies by the seventh day of the seventh month to fulfill a prophecy.

But Michiko has been hiding something from everyone, even Beth, and no secret is forever. And when that secret is revealed...

Everything will change for Michiko and Beth._

Need to catch up? The first Monkey Queen book, _Of Introductions And Abductions_, is also just 99 cents US, while the second book, _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_, and the third, _Under The Stars Of Faerie_, are just $2.99 each! Available exclusively at Amazon, and free to borrow through Kindle Unlimited!

And preview Chapters One and Two of _A Tiding Of Magpies_, and read short stories and much more, at the Monkey Queen Books blog - http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com - or our website! http://monkeyqueenbooks.com

_Cover art © 2015 by Willow. All rights reserved; used by permission. http://willow-san.deviantart.com Design by Keri Knutson/Alchemy Book Covers._


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

It's a scam that's out of this world! Can Michiko and Beth stop it...and the darker forces that look to destroy them? Find out in the second Monkey Queen book, _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_ - on sale for 99 cents at Amazon through June 22! Fast, fun fantasy adventure, topped with a gorgeous cover by Willow!



_"I have to help them. All of them. It's why I do this."_

Michiko, the hero known as the Monkey Queen, and geek girl Beth McGill thought it would be easy. They've become good friends since they started working together to save the world, why not become roommates? Of course, that was before the kitchen fire. And the broken bedroom door. Not to mention the cranky guinea pig.

But they have bigger problems ahead. A shady real estate deal has left two new groups of Emigres arguing over a meadow. Other Emigres are vanishing without a trace. And enemies old and new lurk in the woods, in the shadows, even in dreams.

Can Michiko and Beth stop the darkness that lies ahead...or will they be the next victims?

Cover art © 2015 by Willow. All rights reserved. Used with permission.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Join Michiko and Beth for high-flying action and fast-paced adventure! The third Monkey Queen book, _Under The Stars Of Faerie_, is on sale at Amazon for US readers for just 99 cents through July 29! And if you haven't started the Monkey Queen series, grab book one, _Of Introductions And Abductions_, today! Just $2.99! All four Monkey Queen books are available exclusively at Amazon, and members of Kindle Unlimited can read them for free!

Look for this amazing cover by acclaimed artist Willow!



_"You were right about her. She is a hero."_

When a love-crazed gremlin kidnaps pixie waitress Mandy, Michiko Koyama, a.k.a. the Monkey Queen, and her partner in adventure Beth McGill journey to Faerie to rescue their friend. Circumstances force them to ally with the crew of a pirate airship, led by the mysterious Captain Ash. Dangers await them in the sky, on the ground and in their hearts.

And an old enemy waits for them, his trap set and ready to be sprung...and it could mean the end of the Monkey Queen.

_Cover art © 2015 Willow, and used by permission. http://willow-san.deviantart.com Design by Keri Knutson with Alchemy Book Covers._


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

It's the first (publication) anniversary for Michiko and Beth, and we're celebrating! Saturday and Sunday, September 19 and 20, get all four Monkey Queen books at Amazon for just 99 cents US each! That includes:

_Of Introductions And Abductions_: Michiko the Monkey Queen and geek girl Beth McGill team up for the first time to save a kidnapped friend!

_The Brigadoon Boondoggle_: Can Michiko and Beth stop two new groups of Emigres from going to war, and the dark forces that threaten them all?

_Under The Stars Of Faerie_: Take to the skies with Michiko and Beth in this pirate adventure tale!

_A Tiding Of Magpies_: Michiko and Beth help a princess rescue her fiance and race to fulfill a prophecy...and a great secret is revealed.

Fantasy adventure with heroines, humor and heart, topped with wonderful covers by Willow! Click the links in the signature to get your copies, or search your Amazon store for "Robert Dahlen"! Don't wait - ends Sunday 9/20!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

The adventures continue for Michiko and Beth with the release of the fifth Monkey Queen book, _Redblade_! Available through Amazon and Kindle Unlimited!



_"I want to be a hero. Like the Monkey Queen."_

Michiko Koyama, the hero known as the Monkey Queen, and her partner in adventure Beth McGill are happily adjusting to finally being more than friends. But Beth has made a new friend, student and fellow geek girl Abigail Main-Drake, and Michiko is trying very hard not to be jealous.

Meanwhile, a rise in assaults by ogres is putting Emigre communities in danger. A hero has risen to help defend them, the swashbuckling sorceress who calls herself Redblade. Michiko is thrilled to have a new ally, but Beth is feeling left out, unneeded.

But what Michiko and Beth don't know is that Abby _is_ Redblade. And that secret, and the magic sword Abby carries, could spell doom for the Monkey Queen.

Join the adventure with Michiko and Beth in this fifth book in the Monkey Queen series, written with new readers in mind! Fantasy with heroines, humor and heart! And if you're new to the Monkey Queen's world, Michiko and Beth's first adventure, Of Introductions And Abductions, is on sale! Just 99 cents US through January 3!



Art © 2014-2015 by Willow. All rights reserved; used by permission.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

The May Sale is on! The first Monkey Queen ebook, Of Introductions And Abductions, is on sale for 99 cents US/CA/AU, £0.99 UK, and €0,99 for most Europeans! Get started on the fantasy series that reviewers say is "a good-natured, high energy romp" and "a light, fun read filled with hope and optimism"!



_"How would you like to help me save the world?"_

It had been just another bad Friday for Beth McGill, lonely college student and geek girl. But when the teen hero Michiko Koyama, the Monkey Queen, rescues Beth from an ogre, both of their lives are turned upside down. And when a mutual friend is kidnapped, Michiko and Beth are brought together to find him. They'll have to deal with faeries, hobgoblins, a ravenous troll and a sarcastic guinea pig...and the dark masterminds behind the abduction. Danger and adventure lay ahead...and so do pancakes, a dinner party, and a new friendship that may lead to something more.

It'll be a weekend Michiko and Beth will never forget...if they survive to see Monday morning.

_Join the adventure with Michiko and Beth in the first book in the Monkey Queen series! Fantasy with heroines, humor and heart! _

Art ©2016 Willow. Used by permission.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

The May Sale is on! The first Monkey Queen ebook, _Of Introductions And Abductions_, is on sale for 99 cents US/CA/AU, £0.99 UK, and €0,99 through May 31! A featured Sci-Fi and Fantasy selection on Kobo's Next For Less page!



_"How would you like to help me save the world?"_

It had been just another bad Friday for Beth McGill, lonely college student and geek girl. But when the teen hero Michiko Koyama, the Monkey Queen, rescues Beth from an ogre, both of their lives are turned upside down. And when a mutual friend is kidnapped, Michiko and Beth are brought together to find him. They'll have to deal with faeries, hobgoblins, a ravenous troll and a sarcastic guinea pig...and the dark masterminds behind the abduction. Danger and adventure lay ahead...and so do pancakes, a dinner party, and a new friendship that may lead to something more.

It'll be a weekend Michiko and Beth will never forget...if they survive to see Monday morning.

_Join the adventure with Michiko and Beth in the first book in the Monkey Queen series! Fantasy with heroines, humor and heart! _

Art ©2016 Willow. Used by permission.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

The May Sale is in its final days! The first Monkey Queen ebook, _Of Introductions And Abductions_, is on sale for 99 cents US/CA/AU, £0.99 UK, and €0,99 through May 31! A featured Sci-Fi and Fantasy selection on Kobo's Next For Less page! Get in on the start of this fun, exciting fantasy series!



_"How would you like to help me save the world?"_

It had been just another bad Friday for Beth McGill, lonely college student and geek girl. But when the teen hero Michiko Koyama, the Monkey Queen, rescues Beth from an ogre, both of their lives are turned upside down. And when a mutual friend is kidnapped, Michiko and Beth are brought together to find him. They'll have to deal with faeries, hobgoblins, a ravenous troll and a sarcastic guinea pig...and the dark masterminds behind the abduction. Danger and adventure lay ahead...and so do pancakes, a dinner party, and a new friendship that may lead to something more.

It'll be a weekend Michiko and Beth will never forget...if they survive to see Monday morning.

_Join the adventure with Michiko and Beth in the first book in the Monkey Queen series! Fantasy with heroines, humor and heart! _

Art ©2016 Willow. Used by permission.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

September 19 marks two years since the official debut of the first Monkey Queen book, _Of Introductions And Abductions_! To celebrate that, you can get that book - along with the second, _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_, and the third, _Under The Stars Of Faerie_ - for just 99 cents each! This sale runs through Monday (unless I forget to reset the prices...I just might  )! Click the Amazon links below, or search Kobo, iBooks, Barnes and Noble or your favorite ebook store for "Monkey Queen" or "Robert Dahlen"!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

It's out at last! The sixth Monkey Queen book, The Crown Of Kylthena, is now available! Join Michiko and Beth on their newest adventure! Get it through Amazon, or search your favorite ebook retailer for "Monkey Queen"!



_"Whatever it takes to rescue Beth, I'll do it."_

The Crown of Kylthena is a legendary relic from the Lost Lands of Earth. The stories say it brings great power to its wearer. Michiko Koyama, the hero known as the Monkey Queen, is sent to retrieve the crown along with her girlfriend and partner in adventure Beth McGill, only to find that it's been stolen. They'll have to hop from world to world and team up with the enigmatic wizard Alasdair Sterling to get it back...but can he be trusted?

And even if they find the crown, the secrets it holds could tear Beth and Michiko apart...or lead to their doom.

_Cross the multiversed with Michiko and Beth in the sixth book in the Monkey Queen series! Fantasy with heroines, humor and heart, and a touch of romance! _

_Cover art © 2015 Willow, and used by permission. http://willow-san.deviantart.com Design by Keri Knutson with Alchemy Book Covers._


----------

